
How Fortnite became the most popular video game on earth - sciyoshi
http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/07/how-fortnite-became-the-most-popular-video-game-on-earth.html
======
superkuh
1\. Battle Royale (the Japanese film) is released in 2000.

2\. DayZ kicks off the survival genre in ~2012.

3\. A slew of DayZ mods happen. A dev on one mod, playerunknown, creates a
Battle Royale inspired mod for DayZ in 2013.

4\. In 2016 PU is hired as a consultant for the DayZ knockoff H1Z1 to make a
Battle Royale mode.

5\. PU is hired by Bluehole to make PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds, a Battle
Royale game. Bluehole uses the Unreal 4 engine from Epic games.

6\. PUBG is a hit in early 2017.

7\. Epic games sees PUBG's success with their engine so they create a mod of
their Unreal 4 building game "Fornite" that implements Battle Royale. It's
released for free.

8\. It's free, cartoony, and performs better than PUBG; this attracts the
young youtube/twitch/etc crowd. Viral success happens.

